# Was looking around for forum for smoking food



## ewetho (Nov 29, 2011)

Well guess which group I found. This site seems to be great friendly and my first post was about the Gander Mountain sale last weekend for Black Friday. Basic little MES. 

I am an auto Mechanic outside Chicago and like to cook. Got a mean crockpot pot roast if your interested.

Anyway been Jones'n to try actually smoking food, not just some liquid smoke in the crockpot for pulled pork (for which I get really good compliments even against the smokers). The next level must be attained. Really want to learn brisket my favorite BBQ meat.

Signed up for the E-Course and looking forward to learning as much as I can 'til I get to practice starting after Christmas.

Love the suggestions and got a lot to learn.

My first smoker is the MES Model 20070111. Not the best but should be fun anyway.

Thanks for all your help already and going forward,

Thomas


----------



## big andy a (Nov 29, 2011)

Thomas,

Welcome to the forum, I'm a new member also and this place is to place to be for smoking.  The E-course is a great way to start.

Curt.


----------



## roller (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for coming back...you will like it here if you like to smoke and cook...


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. Congrats on the new MES. You'll find lots of good info and some great recipes here. If you have questions just ask and someone will try to answer them. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF Family...This is a good place to learn and we are always interested it new recipes...Next time you make the Pot Roast, take some pictures of the procedure and post it Beef or Dutch Oven...Crock pot is more or less an Electric DO...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to SMF Thomas!

Congrats on the new smoker, there are a lot of MES owners on here.


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Nov 30, 2011)

Thomas. Welcome to SMF.

We are always glad to welcome a new member. Congrats on the MES. I have an MES 40 and love it.

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Ask questions and use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
 
      Make bacon the easy way!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to

-smf


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for joining our SMF global family!  Don't hesitate to ask, we are here to help you and to help celebrate in your great smokes... post a lot of Qview (pictures) because, most of all, we like to drool!


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to SMF. alot of great guys here that are experts in the art of the smoke. you will learn alot here


----------



## ewetho (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey JJ the recipe is very VERY easy for a LOUD but kid friendly pot roast.

Pick your roast ( what ever is on sale and in good shape, Sirloin, Chuck Etc...) 

Cover in Emeril Steak Rub.\

Brown on all sides.

Set in crock pot (Slow Cooker or you can even go Dutch or under pressure) 

Add 1/2 gallon ( I have a large Kitchen Aid Slow Cooker) of Better Than Bullion Beef stock at double strength. (this is the real key, regular stock just does not have the wow factor)

Add carrots, Celery, and Onion (proportions to our taste)

Cook on high 8 hours.

Use juices to make gravy for mashed potatoes (made with butter and heavy cream please).

Enjoy.


----------



## sqwib (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## ecto1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to SMF glad you can join us.  We are big on Pics and love to help everyone out.  Remember the only question that is dumb is one not asked.  You will not find a friendlier place to talk Que on the web.

You are going to fit in just fine...


----------



## michael ark (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## africanmeat (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## ewetho (Dec 3, 2011)

Well the e-Course is now been read and now have quite a bit more info and looking forward to SMOKIN soon.  Thinking first attempts will been Chicken/Cornish Game Hen and a Fattie as those look SO GOOD!!!!


----------

